# 1970 Oshkosh W712 Reman



## Eaglecapper (12 mo ago)

Live out west in NE Oregon at 5k ft. I have a mile long driveway and just picked up a 1970 Oshkosh W712. As far as I can tell it has a 1940s body style was remanufactured in 1965 and then again in 1970. It was originally station on an Air Force base in Massachusetts then transferred to McCord Air Force base in 1969. It was purchased after that by the Port of Walla Walla in WA where it has lived out it’s life until now. It has just over 1000hrs and 2k miles on a cat 1673c motor and a Frink rollover plow. Pretty minimal rust never around salt and everything is functional and works as it should. Does anyone have any advice or wisdom that has run Oshkoshs. Thanks for chatting.


----------



## scottr (Oct 10, 2013)

Sweet looking rig, really nice shape.


----------



## fireball (Jan 9, 2000)

Keep it in the barn/garage, once a week take it down the drive to pick up mail, and read up on all the manuals. Get a trickle charger for the batteries and once a year take it to test electrical system. Look on ebay/craigslist/facebook for a set of chains. Top off fuel tank and bleed air tanks after each use. Of course, put Oshkosh parts on your speed dial and increase your credit limit on your credit cards


----------



## scholzee (Nov 9, 2001)

Great Looking Truck no experience with rigs that big. I am sure you will get some great advice. I guess I have some Don't get it stuck unless you have something bigger to pull it out LOL.:usflag:


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Keep your fuel filters clean, order a case of them now. If it don't have one install a air dryer.


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

Find about a ton of weight to put in the back 
Of the box.


----------



## Mountain Bob (Nov 12, 2017)

Wow plowing the prairie.


----------



## Eaglecapper (12 mo ago)

Mountain Bob said:


> Wow plowing the prairie.


----------



## Eaglecapper (12 mo ago)

This winter has been pretty brutal. Had a storm come through with 3ft of snow on the ground and we had a high gust at the house of 104mph


----------



## Mountain Bob (Nov 12, 2017)

Ya,been there. A lot of flat just like eastern Montana.


----------



## JAJA (Dec 15, 2013)

I drive Oshkosh redi mix truck we have some old ones but not that old


----------

